# New Tractor and Winch



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

So I bit the bullet and got myself a tractor and timber winch. I plan on tripleing my firewood production and paying it off in 2 years. I have a deep ravine on our farm so the winch is an asset for getting wood from the bottom to the top. Yesterday I pulled a maple that the top had blown out of, the spar was still standing and had a stump dia of 26", and was about 40' in height. I was impressed that the winch could pull it no problem up the ravine. I parked the tractor right at the top and pulled out about 140' of the 165' cable, hooked to the log and pulled it up the 60% grade like nothing.

Also the winch is by far the safest way to pull down trees that are hung up. So far I have not had anything the winch wouldnt pull down with ease.

The tractor is a Massey Ferguson 2615 4wd (49hp) with loaded tires and a Horst welding grapple bucket. The winch is a Wallenstein Fx90, 9000lb of pull.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

I hate you, I'm so jealous!.. I've wanted a tractor for years no and I just can't bite the bullet.. It's so nice and shinny.. I want!

Hopefully you can pay it off ASAP and enjoy it for a long time..!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

TJ-Bill said:


> I hate you, I'm so jealous!.. I've wanted a tractor for years no and I just can't bite the bullet.. It's so nice and shinny.. I want!
> 
> Hopefully you can pay it off ASAP and enjoy it for a long time..!



Thanks, I hope all works out too. We have a farm so I figured a tractor is a good investment. I looked long and hard at used tractors, but it seems to me ones with low hours are near the price of new. And lower priced units have high hours to the point where reliability may be an issue. I figured go new, get the warrenty. If the tractor lasts me 30 or 40 years than it will be money and labour (cutting wood) well spent.


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 1, 2009)

nice!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Dec 1, 2009)

We have 10 acres a 2 horses.. I want to get a tractor but we just had a little girl so the wife says no.. I has looking at a TYM/Montana dealer a few months ago I thing they sold the Massey's too. I'm still playing with the idea of a backhoe instead of a tractor. I see your point about buying new.. some people want just as much used as you can get new


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 1, 2009)

Nce! Is that still an American tractor or is it now just an American name put on foreign made stuff?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

Chris Crouse said:


> Nce! Is that still an American tractor or is it now just an American name put on foreign made stuff?



I dont think you can buy any smaller tractor that is American made. This one has a Simpson motor (Perkins) that is from India and the tractor is assembled in Brazil (so the dealer told me)


----------



## BIGBUCK (Dec 1, 2009)

How do you like the grapple bucket?
It seems to me that it would be excellent for moving firewood.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Dec 1, 2009)

Pretty much any tractor under 50hp is made across the pond, somewhere. Japan, South Korea, and India are the major players in the under 50hp utility tractor manufacturing market these days. Even Mighty Green builds it's <50hp tractors for the US market in Japan or India...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

BIGBUCK said:


> How do you like the grapple bucket?
> It seems to me that it would be excellent for moving firewood.



It works excellent, I have been using it to pile logs at the landing and to scoop up wood to load into my 1 ton




It also works good for saving your back, just pick log up to comfortable height and cut away.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow , what a nice set-up ! Congratulations.  Its ambitious of you to pay it off that soon. Let us know how you like everything once you get a few hundred hours on it.


----------



## kodiakattack (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice ride turkey slayer!! That is a great addition to your farm!! Nice farm to now i know why your "handle" is turkeyslayer!! We only have 1.5 acers and i could use a tractor but my quad is doin' the trick now but no bucket and clamp on that. Good stuff


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

Ductape said:


> Wow , what a nice set-up ! Congratulations.  Its ambitious of you to pay it off that soon. Let us know how you like everything once you get a few hundred hours on it.



I have put 68 hours on it in about 2 weeks work, and have cut and split about 14 full cord (all by myself). As of late the weather hasnt been on my side, a couple of the wood lots I cut out of are inaccessable until it dries out or freezes. I hope to cut at least 100 full cord this winter, and I have some pines lined up to be logged for a local timber buyer.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

kodiakattack said:


> Nice ride turkey slayer!! That is a great addition to your farm!! Nice farm to now i know why your "handle" is turkeyslayer!! We only have 1.5 acers and i could use a tractor but my quad is doin' the trick now but no bucket and clamp on that. Good stuff



Thanks, we have 72 acres 41 of it is growable. Lots of turkeys around here, as there is a ravine and stream at the back of the property. I have used my quad and trailer for the last three years, but with the volume of wood I want to move it was time for something bigger.


----------



## bigsilver (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## Nuzzy (Dec 1, 2009)

So so so so so so so so jealous.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Thanks, I hope all works out too. We have a farm so I figured a tractor is a good investment. I looked long and hard at used tractors, but it seems to me ones with low hours are near the price of new. And lower priced units have high hours to the point where reliability may be an issue. I figured go new, get the warrenty. If the tractor lasts me 30 or 40 years than it will be money and labour (cutting wood) well spent.



Nice rig you have there. I moved mountains with a Ford 9N and a Farmi skidding winch, so you will be able to move the moon and the Earth at once with what you have.

As for used tractors, you are right they sell for darn too much money. My brother used his Kubota for 5 years and then traded it in for over 75% of new value on a new model. Beware that now that you have a tractor you will get BTD (Bigger Tractor Disease).


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, BTD sounds as serious as CAD.


----------



## Laird (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice! I'd like to get one of those grapple buckets. Right now I just use the FEL to push logs up onto a pile but the grapple would definitely work better.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice set up!!!!

I'm really drooling over your skidder winch set up.

I'm flat broke so I'll have to Fab something similar up from an old Back blade and a surplus winch...If I die it's your fault! LOL!!!

If that's a newer Massey it's an Agco compilation. They ain't bad at all!!
Not to mention ya didn't have to pay double for a green Yanmar! LOL!!!!!!

Watch that Perkins come winter. They can be a bit of a Diva when it gets cold. LOL!!!

Now ya gotta get a stereo wired up, and some flood lights for those late night wood partys!

:yourock:


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet setup! Nice to see someone besides me with a red and silver machine, mine's just 36 years older than yours.

Dare I ask what that setup set you back?

I don't have BTD, but this time of year TWHCS (Tractor With Heated Cab Syndrome) strikes something fierce, and doesn't go away till the grass turns green again. I've kept it under control by keeping the checkbook nearly empty!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

The winch is amazing, I logged my place a couple of years ago, and I used a Ford 5000 (in the bush) and Massey 399/Ford 9000 (for the fence rows) these are the FIL's tractors. My woodlot had not been harvested in 50-60 years, so there was alot of crowding. I had a few trees get hung up and it would take all day and 2 tractors to pull them free. I pretzeled a couple of draw bars in the process. I am still finishing the firewood trees and will say no more problems with hang-ups, just hook the butt and pull it down.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 1, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Sweet setup! Nice to see someone besides me with a red and silver machine, mine's just 36 years older than yours.
> 
> Dare I ask what that setup set you back?
> 
> I don't have BTD, but this time of year TWHCS (Tractor With Heated Cab Syndrome) strikes something fierce, and doesn't go away till the grass turns green again. I've kept it under control by keeping the checkbook nearly empty!



OOOOOHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I suppose ya don't need a heated cab.
I couldn't tell ya.

Wait till the snow flies and I'll post ya some pics.... sure is nice having a 200W stero pushin' tunes while pushin snow.:hmm3grin2orange:

Lemme help ya a bit.
New Wiper Motor= $400.00
Time to replace a 50 cent hydro seal under the cab= 6 Hours!!
Activated charcoal Cab filter=$175.00
Time to replace upper throttle control shaft roll pin= 12 Hours.

Then again watching a whole nest full of Pissed off Yellow jackets smacking thier litle faces into the cab, while enjoying AC/DC and the Air conditioning is absolutely priceless...

Love/Hate.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

A cab would be sweet, we have a 1/4 mile long driveway that likes blowing in in the winter. But I'm sure the cab would get trashed in the bush. One of the reasons I liked this model was its rugged build and narrow foot print 66" , which allows me to get around in the woods pretty good.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Dec 1, 2009)

how bout some pics of the splitter?
thanks,HB


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

HARRY BARKER said:


> how bout some pics of the splitter?
> thanks,HB



Heres one from last year. I will try to remember the camera in the morning.





Its a Surge Master by Wallenstein (same as WX980), 31 ton, 14 second full stroke cycle time, 9 hp Honda gx motor. I am going to build a 4 way wedge for it in the future (maybe sooner than later)


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 1, 2009)

My brother got a big snowblower for his tractor last year. PTO Driven one. He has to keep several acres of his land open all winter long so he has a place to dump the freshly processed firewood. He also plows snow for about 50 houses and several stores and churches. He lives in Central NY where he often gets 150"+ pf snow so dealing with it can be a real problem. Well problem solved with his snowblower. He says he can throw cold powerdery snow over 150' and wet stuff a solid 50' with no problem. He says it is pretty impressive to take snow that has piled up in someone's front yard and throw it into the back yard over the house.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 1, 2009)

VERY sweet setup!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> A cab would be sweet, we have a 1/4 mile long driveway that likes blowing in in the winter. But I'm sure the cab would get trashed in the bush. One of the reasons I liked this model was its rugged build and narrow foot print 66" , which allows me to get around in the woods pretty good.



You got the right idea about the cab. Back when I cut on a managed forest/kid's camp in CNY there were other firewood warriers on the land with tractors with cabs. They did not last long before the window were cracked and a post or two was bent.

A suggestion would be to get a set of tire chains for the back. They can help keep the tires in good shape from being chewed down when pulling stuff over stumps and brush. Those stumps can really wear down the rubber pretty fast. That is one of the reasons log skidders so often have tire chains on them. Chains can also really help in the snow, especially on paths where you have skidded for a few days and the packed snow refreezes. Those places can get pretty slick. 

I never took the chains off my old 9N and I even used them a few times to get unstuck. I would just hook a chain onto a tree and onto the tire chain and nudge forward. Something always moved.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tire chain suggestion, I will look into them. I searched around on the net for foresty tires before I bought the tractor but couldnt find anything in the right size. Tires are expensive so anything I can do to make them last longer is worth checking into.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Thanks for the tire chain suggestion, I will look into them. I searched around on the net for foresty tires before I bought the tractor but couldnt find anything in the right size. Tires are expensive so anything I can do to make them last longer is worth checking into.



Just for giggles here is a brand I have seen used on Skidders. Warning, do not get your toes caught under a tire with these on. 

http://www.americanchains.com/


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 1, 2009)

Those are some bad ass looking chains!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the straight across style chains for my tractors. They work well enough for me, but I'm told the diamond pattern chains are the way to go, but more expensive.

At the rate I use them (havent needed them in 2+ years), I'll never wear out the ones I have now.

One note if you add chains, you will want to move your fenders in (if possible) or set your tires out wider, or keep it s-l-o-w. At or above about 5mph, chains will start to fling up off the tire and will fix that shiny paint in a hurry!


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Dec 1, 2009)

We had xtra studs added to the links that stand on edge because those arethe ones that get the wear and fail 1st.
Ken


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I had semi-cheap double ring tires chains that I ordered through Tractor Supply back in the mid 1970s. They worked well and showed no signs of wear after many, many years of use. As Skidsteer.ca showed, tire chains can extend the life of tires long after they are worn. You will notice the tires in his pictures have not much tread left at all.

Check out what they do with loaders in quarries. I saw one of these back in the 1970s in Jamesville Quarry in NY and there was no part of the tires showing through the chains. Here is a representative photo harvested off the web. Now that is what I call tire chains!


----------



## pucksaw (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats a great looking Cheasapeake, very loyal.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

pucksaw said:


> Thats a great looking Cheasapeake, very loyal.



Thanks, she is about 1 1/2 years old and would follow me to the end of the earth if need be. She is my second Cheasapeake and wont be my last. They are a great breed.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 2, 2009)

Turkeyslayer, nice machine you have yourself there. Looks like it will do the job easy. That Wallenstien is also the way to go.
As was mentioned by Curlycherry, chain those tires in the winter and you will have summer-like traction. The ones from American Chain are an example of the kind to get. Pay the initial high cost for a quality set and you won't regret it later.
Wow your chessie looks nice. Does she go with you to the woodlot? Mine likes the small pieces of wood I throw for her when I stop to pile slash.

Got some rep. coming your way, I owe you some. Just hanging around waiting to fire the stove and then we gotta go and get some wood on the ground. This is some good cutting weather.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Heres a few pics from this morning. My cutting partner Cola, splitter (which I washed after I returned to the house) and wagon I use behind the winch.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice looking setup you have there Turkeyslayer. I think you will never have a proublem with going with a Farm tractor instead of the smaller Compact tractors. Compacts are just not built like that Massey. I have a Massey Harris 50 which is a distant cousin to the tractor you have there, similar in width but yours is longer in length. And yours is a 4X4 big plus. I just wish 4X4 were more popular 40 -50 years ago.

Keep us posted on the use of your tractor over the winter time. That is the same model that I was panning on up grading to.

Beefie.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Beefie said:


> Nice looking setup you have there Turkeyslayer. I think you will never have a proublem with going with a Farm tractor instead of the smaller Compact tractors. Compacts are just not built like that Massey. I have a Massey Harris 50 which is a distant cousin to the tractor you have there, similar in width but yours is longer in length. And yours is a 4X4 big plus. I just wish 4X4 were more popular 40 -50 years ago.
> 
> Keep us posted on the use of your tractor over the winter time. That is the same model that I was panning on up grading to.
> 
> Beefie.



I will definately keep you posted. I had looked at some compacts, and they just didnt seem as ruggedly built imo, and the price was about the same. Ground clearance was also an issue on many of the compacts I looked at. This tractor is supposed to be able to pull a 10' disk, or 3 bottom plow without issue. I was originally looking at the 2605 (39hp) but the lack of a diff. lock kind of turned me away.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 2, 2009)

It sure is nice to have A diff lock. I was driving a big JD tractor wth duals and no 4X4 pulling a big grain cart with corn. Going from the combines to the semi trailers , lets just say the feilds were not dry, If I wouldn't of hade the diff lock I would have been stuck for sure. Definitly worth the price to have it.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree, diff. lock has saved my ass more than once on the FIL's tractors!


----------



## captjack (Dec 2, 2009)

You know , you can put some duck feathers on those logs and that Bay dawg will go get them and bring them back to you ! 

Got to love those brown dawgs !


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice setup TS - One thing you might want to add is some protection for your valve stems. I know a guy that sheared one off in the woods, it wasn't fun.


----------



## Kansas (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice rig turkeyslayer! I just this year bought a 4wd tractor with fel its so nice having a decent tractor thanks for the pics!!!

Kansas


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice, Hopefully in a year or so Ill get a nice kubota!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Nice setup TS - One thing you might want to add is some protection for your valve stems. I know a guy that sheared one off in the woods, it wasn't fun.



+1. I am surprised they sell tires without protection on them.


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 2, 2009)

Turkey,
You are now locked and loaded. Good luck with that machine; and does the dog like it?


----------



## J.Walker (Dec 2, 2009)

Just was looking at your tractor set-up. 
The toothbar and grapple on the front bucket are great.
Allmost beats a good chainsaw.....


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 2, 2009)

J.Walker said:


> Just was looking at your tractor set-up.
> The toothbar and grapple on the front bucket are great.
> *Allmost beats a good chainsaw*.....



Blasphemy! It is the winch that beats a good chainsaw! There is nothing like watching a log way off in some heckhole of a swampy, bug infested, poision ivy ridden neverland come sliding right up to the back of the tractor that is parked in clean, dry, sunny, Nirvana. 

I told this story before but my dad gave me serious grief when I bought my winch. Told me I wasted my money and I was a fool. A week or so later he stopped at the woods and he walked up to the tractor just as I was walking back from a very wet, swampy, brush infested mess to tie on a big old maple tree. As I engaged the winch you could see that tree smashing its way through the mess and when I got it to the back of the tractor and shut it down, my dad just smiled and said it was the best money I had ever spent.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pics Turkeyslayer. And I was going to ask if you had put the reciever hitch on the winch to use. Very handy feature. That tractor is 49 HP at the PTO right? By the way, how do the tires handle slick muddy conditions? Even though they are AG's they look like they are some real diggers.


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice tractor and winch. My uncle has the same winch on his Kioti.


----------



## darren_nh (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice setup. I have been looking for a used Farmi for my tractor. I missed one on for $1500 a month ago. Once we relocate to a home with more land I will get one. It is next on the "want" list.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Nice setup TS - One thing you might want to add is some protection for your valve stems. I know a guy that sheared one off in the woods, it wasn't fun.



I was thinking I should have had a chunk of pipe with a cap welded on the rim before I had the tires loaded. I have seen that on skidders before.



A. Stanton said:


> Turkey,
> You are now locked and loaded. Good luck with that machine; and does the dog like it?



The dog loves it! She still has alot of pup left in her, and loves barking at the tractor for the first 100' of any trip we take to the bush. Same deal with the quad, every time I start it she thinks she going for a tour to the woods. 



LumberjkChamp said:


> Great pics Turkeyslayer. And I was going to ask if you had put the reciever hitch on the winch to use. Very handy feature. That tractor is 49 HP at the PTO right? By the way, how do the tires handle slick muddy conditions? Even though they are AG's they look like they are some real diggers.



The hitch comes with the winch, it is a pin type hitch, and is held on the blade with two removable pins. 
The tractor is 40 pto hp. And the tires seem to work well, but it could be the 4wd. This is the first tractor if worked with that has 4wd. The back of our farm is clay and has been plowed. I was pulling a full wagon (1 full cord) of ash out. Had it in 4wd with the diff lock engaged and barely made it through, the winch was all the way up and just barely out of the mud. I was thinking OH ####! this is not going to be good.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 2, 2009)

4wd is great but sometimes all it does is get you farther before getting stuck. Nice tractor by the way.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Very true


----------



## Beefie (Dec 2, 2009)

I hear u on almost getting stuck. What we need is some frost in the ground to firm things up. Then we can really get to firewood making.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

I buried a Massey 399 to the rear axle in the bush once, full load of wood in the trailer. Was one of those really warm spring days when the frost is coming out of the ground big time. Had to get through a low spot where the snow melt was running like a stream. I dumped the load, unhooked the trailer and tried pulling it from the high ground with a Massey 165. No luck. I ended up putting it in first low gear and throwing about 1/3 of a cord of my firewood in under the slowly turning wheel. The wood was sucked down into the mire and eventually found bottom and made enough traction for the tractor to ride up and out af the hole.

One big plus of the timber winch is that in the woods I can hook to a tree and winch myself out if need be.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Beefie said:


> I hear u on almost getting stuck. What we need is some frost in the ground to firm things up. Then we can really get to firewood making.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



:agree2: The sooner the frost comes the better for me.


----------



## Soilarch (Dec 2, 2009)

Daannggg...been looking at getting a cheap lil wore out tractor to 'get by' with, not sure I can do that now! My dream setup would be much like yours but with a smooth-edge grapple and a carry-all on back. (Pretty flat around here...and have other tasks in mind of for the FEL.)

At least I've got a dog like yours! lol

Mines almost 9. Only had her for 2 years. Loyal to a fault for sure. Won't be my last either. If yours is like my mine it's a real trick to keep her from knowing when you upset with her...mine can 'sense' it without me saying a word, and she locks up. Won't hardly move. (I think she was beat by previous owner.)


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 2, 2009)

Speaking of stuck, its raining hard here now. Could get an inch overnight, should make for some muddy conditions for the next while for sure.:bang:


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 3, 2009)

Handy as pockets on a shirt.
Dan.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

Here are some pics from today. Got rid of 4 cord, in three trips. Each load was 8 grapple bucket loads.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Here are some pics from today. Got rid of 4 cord, in three trips. Each load was 8 grapple bucket loads.



You are a varmint...taunting us like this! Have you no shame! This is wood pron to some of us!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> You are a varmint...taunting us like this! Have you no shame! This is wood pron to some of us!



I just figure everybody likes pics:angel: There will be many more to come.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I just figure everybody likes pics:angel: There will be many more to come.:biggrinbounce2:



We all love pics so keep them coming. It is just that some of us have gone soft and so we no long get to live the dream like you currently are.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2009)

hey turkey, where are you from? I'm 20 minutes north of Goderich. I buy most of my wood and this year bought a couple log loads of ash from a local mill. 3 pth splitter running off my Kubota L35 TLB, big pump runs it fast enough. I use an old hay elevator to load my wood onto my flatbed dump. It's electric so I just run a cord or use my generator to power it. Sure saves a pile of lifting and throwing. You might look into finding an old used one especially if you are splitting stuff that you dragged out of the bush. I set the end of my splitter right on top of the elevator so that the splits fall right into it with no extra handling. Should still be pictures here somewhere either under my user name or thread titled "free firewood" something or other.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

cantoo said:


> hey turkey, where are you from? I'm 20 minutes north of Goderich. I buy most of my wood and this year bought a couple log loads of ash from a local mill. 3 pth splitter running off my Kubota L35 TLB, big pump runs it fast enough. I use an old hay elevator to load my wood onto my flatbed dump. It's electric so I just run a cord or use my generator to power it. Sure saves a pile of lifting and throwing. You might look into finding an old used one especially if you are splitting stuff that you dragged out of the bush. I set the end of my splitter right on top of the elevator so that the splits fall right into it with no extra handling. Should still be pictures here somewhere either under my user name or thread titled "free firewood" something or other.



Cantoo, I'm just south of Tillsonburg. I have 3 old tobacco elevators in the barn, but I dont think the canvas belts would hold up to being used for wood. I wonder if I could switch out the canvas for rubber or something for a low cost?


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Hay elevators are usually pretty cheap to buy used. Keep an eye out for farm auctions or behind neighbours barns. I only paid about $100 for mine at a sale. 
I worked in Langton for a few years picking the dready plant. Worked for Leon and his son Jerry Cuylle way back in the early 80's. We also ride 4 wheelers at Gopher Dunes once in awhile.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

cantoo said:


> Hay elevators are usually pretty cheap to buy used. Keep an eye out for farm auctions or behind neighbours barns. I only paid about $100 for mine at a sale.
> I worked in Langton for a few years picking the dready plant. Worked for Leon and his son Jerry Cuylle way back in the early 80's. We also ride 4 wheelers at Gopher Dunes once in awhile.



Next time your thinking of going to the dunes PM me and I could take you to St Williams or Turkey Point reforestry farms, miles and miles of trails all free on crown land.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

finally got my new grapple mounted today, now if i just knew how to show the picture when attaching


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Blasphemy! It is the winch that beats a good chainsaw! There is nothing like watching a log way off in some heckhole of a swampy, bug infested, poision ivy ridden neverland come sliding right up to the back of the tractor that is parked in clean, dry, sunny, Nirvana.
> 
> I told this story before but my dad gave me serious grief when I bought my winch. Told me I wasted my money and I was a fool. A week or so later he stopped at the woods and he walked up to the tractor just as I was walking back from a very wet, swampy, brush infested mess to tie on a big old maple tree. As I engaged the winch you could see that tree smashing its way through the mess and when I got it to the back of the tractor and shut it down, my dad just smiled and said it was the best money I had ever spent.



you mean something like this past march


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

woodfarmer said:


> finally got my new grapple mounted today, now if i just knew how to show the picture when attaching



Here you go, just right click on the attachment, copy shortcut, click on the yellow mountain above the text box, and paste in the space provided.









By the way very nice grapple, they are VERY handy. I also like the fact it is open on the bottom to let the dirt fall through. If I wasnt using my bucket around the farm for dirt and such, that would have been the way I would have went also.
Heres the other pics too.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks, with the quick-tach i change from bucket to grapple in minutes


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

woodfarmer said:


> thanks, with the quick-tach i change from bucket to grapple in minutes



Nice! How many ponies (hp) is that tractor? Should be able to handle some bigger logs with a grapple and loader of that size. I know I have been really impressed with what the grapple will lift. I will try to remember the camera again in the morning for some winching and grapple shots.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

90 hp here's a big beech from last winter, heavy


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

woodfarmer said:


> 90 hp here's a big beech from last winter, heavy



Timber winches are impressive in what they can pull!


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 4, 2009)

i can't get passed the copy shortcut:censored: its a farmi 501 greatest tool invented, next to the chainsaw. i can usually pull 3-4 20' beech logs


----------



## cantoo (Dec 4, 2009)

turkey, sounds good. We have 3 machines and most of my inlaws ride too. Got ralatives in Beachville that ride too. We're always looking for new spots. I'm hoping to build a grapple for my Kubota this winter. I've got a quick attach from Horst on so I have different buckets already. Do you have quick attach on your's, can't tell from the pics? 
Heres the thread showing my conveyor.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=71538


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

Once you have copied the short cut, click on the 5th icon from the left at the top of the text box (it is a yellow box with what looks like mountains and a moon?) Another box will pop up that says explorer user prompt. It has a space to paste into, then hit ok. And if all went well bingo this should pop up in the text box [ IMG]-http://www.arboristsite.com /attachment.php?attachmentid=116997&d=1259977751-[/IMG]. I inserted a - in front of the http and [/IMG] so it would show up here, so you could see it. I find it helps to hit enter after each inserted pic, so they line up nice down the screen. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 4, 2009)

cantoo said:


> turkey, sounds good. We have 3 machines and most of my inlaws ride too. Got ralatives in Beachville that ride too. We're always looking for new spots. I'm hoping to build a grapple for my Kubota this winter. I've got a quick attach from Horst on so I have different buckets already. Do you have quick attach on your's, can't tell from the pics?
> Heres the thread showing my conveyor.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=71538



That conveyor looks like it works pretty slick. And yes the loader has quick attach. Look forward to seeing some pics of the grapple build. With my grapple I saved some dough by running it off the rear aux hydraulics. It means I have to use a lever next to the seat, but no big deal.

And any time you would like to go riding around this area just PM me in advance and we can set something up.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

*This mornings work*

Had a few hours this morning before we go get or Christmas tree, so I pulled some ash out of the gully. First tree was just a pecker pole about 16" at the stump. Easy pull for the winch, and easy for me as I could see the tree for the whole pull.













Next was 4 trees further down the ravine, 3 where still standing and had to be cut, and 1 was on the ground all ready.








More to come......


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

Here is a pick of skidding the 4 trees.




Next was a bigger ash right at the bottom of the ravine it was 20" at the stump and paced off at 75' long, about another 15' or 20' broke off the top when it hit the ground. The tree is in the center of the pic, this is looking down from part way up the ravine.




The tree is in the center of the pic, this is looking down from near the top of the ravine.




And this is after the tree had been pulled out. No problem again for the winch, but I had to cut it in half to skid it out.




And here is the fruits of my labour. Only took about 3 hours and 10 or so trips up and down the gully.




Now off to cut the Christmas tree. More pics to come tomorrow, hopefully some grapple shots.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 5, 2009)

Boy you sure give me the itch to get a winch. It is amassing how much wood can be brought up to a landing. You must have about 2-3 cords right there alone.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

Beefie said:


> Boy you sure give me the itch to get a winch. It is amassing how much wood can be brought up to a landing. You must have about 2-3 cords right there alone.
> 
> Beefie



Yep, those trees would still be in the bottom of the gully without the winch (and would have stayed there to fall over and rot). Honestly now that I have one I don't know why I didnt get one sooner. I am suprised they are not more popular than they are.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Yep, those trees would still be in the bottom of the gully without the winch (and would have stayed there to fall over and rot). Honestly now that I have one I don't know why I didnt get one sooner. I am suprised they are not more popular than they are.



Ps- the winch alone was $3000 CAD, so it wouldnt take to much firewood to pay for itself.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 5, 2009)

Great pics Turkeyslayer. Thanks for posting. You have sold me completely on the concept of a 3 point hitch winch (as if I wasn't convinced already). Must be pretty neat to yank those logs straight out of that ravine. Those four Ash where quite a pull. One person with a tractor and winch could pull a winters' worth of firewood in three or four trips in just on short afternoon. What an impressive boost in production.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 5, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Ps- the winch alone was $3000 CAD, so it wouldnt take to much firewood to pay for itself.



Good point. And I already have a tractor. Why didn't I think of that? Only, the way I'd do it is sell 3 grand in firewood first, then get the winch. Seems kind of like an extra now as I'm doing fine without one. So, for the moment it is a want, not a need.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Good point. And I already have a tractor. Why didn't I think of that? Only, the way I'd do it is sell 3 grand in firewood first, then get the winch. Seems kind of like an extra now as I'm doing fine without one. So, for the moment it is a want, not a need.



I was doing alright without one too, but wanted to up production. The biggest thing for me was the safety aspect. Before I hated ####ing with trees that got hung up, very dangerous stuff. Now hook up the winch, be far away from the hung tree and rip her down. No worries.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

LumberjkChamp;1868871Only said:


> Around here I have sold well over enough to pay for the winch in the last few years. I always said I would put the money away to use towards equipment, but something always comes up and/or momma has other plans for the money. It is easier for me to make a payment than save, sad but true.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Dec 5, 2009)

I hear you about yanking down hangers from 150+ feet away. Very handy ability to have at your disposal. 
I also understand the issue of making a payment vs. saving. Its tough to save because, as you stated, something always comes up.
Been really enjoying all your pictures and would like to see some with snow on the ground when it happens for you. I thought it wouldn't for us here in central Vermont but its coming down like crazy right now.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 5, 2009)

*New machine*

Sure looks good! Love the grapple! 
From one tractor owner to another, make sure you do the full service at 50hrs, my 50hr on my new mahindra ran almost $400 but my dealer pulled all the filters etc and changed out all the fluids. I
I have had great luck with synthetic green grease in all my fittings as well. 
Good Luck!


----------



## slofr8 (Dec 5, 2009)

Turkeyslayer, have you used one of these?

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=380&idcategory=121

They're not cheap but I find I use it a lot. It keeps me from having to pull at extreme angles. Well worth the $.
Dan.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

Walt41 said:


> Sure looks good! Love the grapple!
> From one tractor owner to another, make sure you do the full service at 50hrs, my 50hr on my new mahindra ran almost $400 but my dealer pulled all the filters etc and changed out all the fluids. I
> I have had great luck with synthetic green grease in all my fittings as well.
> Good Luck!



Walt
Yes I had the full service done by the dealer at 50 hours. I figured let them do it for it is the most important service. 



slofr8 said:


> Turkeyslayer, have you used one of these?
> 
> http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=380&idcategory=121
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link! I have seen those but not locally. I may end up ordering one online. I really like the self releasing ability and the fact you can pull the butt of a hung up tree straight back without being directly behind it.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just found this, page 2 gives pics and details on making your own self releasing snatch block. I have a friend that is a machinist so I might be dropping by to see if he could make me one.
http://www.ontariowoodlot.com/pages_pdf_new/snatchblock.pdf


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 5, 2009)

i bought a regular snatch block at TSC for $60, works great


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 6, 2009)

Not many pics today. I had a friend come over to help, so we finished cutting most of the cull ash trees and started on a bunch of hard maples. Being that I am in an EAB quarantine zone, I am keeping all the ash seperated from the other hardwoods.


----------



## billdiesel (Dec 7, 2009)

Great pics TS. Would really like to get a logging winch myself.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

*Buck some ash*

So today I went out to get the ash all bucked up. The weather started out cold and cloudy, and by mid day it was snowing. I was able to get all the ash I had pulled out to the field bucked up. I figure I did around 6 or 7 cord, and I already had 1 cord bucked off from a few days ago. The dog was loving the snow, and it was a great day to be outside. 
I used the 395xp for all but the smallest logs, and man it sure makes fast work of it. Then for all the small stuff it was the 2156 that got the workout. I had the 2165 wearing oregon dp semi chisel chain for the really dirty stuff, that chain is very forgiving in the dirty wood, but just doesnt cut as fast as the lpx full chisel.
Good times!!

Here are a few pics of me moving around the one of the larger logs out there.








And a pic of the saws




Almost done, just have some small stuff left, time to break out the 2156.




And here is the dog having a good time rolling in the fresh snow.




A few more pics of the finished job to come.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of the pile ready for splitting

















I will sleep good tonight thats for sure!!


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 7, 2009)

TS, I think the pup is claiming that pile for himself, you better get your own!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 7, 2009)

Walt41 said:


> TS, I think the pup is claiming that pile for himself, you better get your own!



If she can split it, she can have it. lol. She spends most of the day dragging away anything I cut that is small enough for her to carry. I just need to train her to drag them up to the house and pile it.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 29, 2009)

*Self releasing snatch block*

Here are a few pics of the self releasing snatch block I had made. Hope to try it out in the morning. I am still blown away by the way the winch pulls, it works awsome!!












I hope to take some more pics of the work I am doing tomorrow if I can remember the camera.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Here are a few pics of the self releasing snatch block I had made. Hope to try it out in the morning. I am still blown away by the way the winch pulls, it works awsome!!



Nice fab work, how did you make the round part? Did you use a CNC? Also, how is the cable going to pop out of the pulley when you want it to release?

The ones I used had a leader on the cable that basically hit the pulley and caused it to flip open and release the cable.

Oh, and could ya find a less manly color to paint it? Maybe pink would have worked.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 29, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Nice fab work, how did you make the round part? Did you use a CNC? Also, how is the cable going to pop out of the pulley when you want it to release?
> 
> The ones I used had a leader on the cable that basically hit the pulley and caused it to flip open and release the cable.
> 
> Oh, and could ya find a less manly color to paint it? Maybe pink would have worked.



I had a friend that is a machinest make it, I posted the link to the instructions a few posts back (#96). He made the pully with a CNC machine out of a piece of plate he had kicking around. When using the block you face the pully down and being it is a 1/2" smaller on the bottom, when the keyhole sliders (for the chokers) get to the block they ride up and out poping the cable out. The only problem with this that I can see, is that I will have to choke the logs before running the cable through the block, keeping some tension on the cable to hold it on the pully. I hope to test it out tomorrow, so time will tell how well it works, but being alot cheaper than the store bought pullys designed to handle as much pull, I figured it was worth a go.

You like that blue colour? I bought a few spray cans of it on sale at TSC and painted most of my chains aswell, that way they dont get left in the bush by mistake.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> You like that blue colour? I bought a few spray cans of it on sale at TSC and *painted most of my chains aswell, that way they dont get left in the bush by mistake*.



That's a good theory. Of course just saying that on an internet forum is going to p off the wood gnomes and they will be scattering your chains far and wide the first chance they get.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice tractor, you ought to be able to tackle anything now with the attachments you have on it. Really nice.


----------



## war-wagon (Dec 30, 2009)

nice tractor, nice chessie

jealousy is a four letter word


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

*Road trip*

Well I'm all sadled up for my first big road trip with the tractor. I have about an 1 1/2 hour drive to one of the bushlots I am cutting. Hope everything goes smooth, and I have the camera so there should be some more pics tonight. I'm in for a long day but it should be fun!!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Well I'm all sadled up for my first big road trip with the tractor. I have about an 1 1/2 hour drive to one of the bushlots I am cutting. Hope everything goes smooth, and I have the camera so there should be some more pics tonight. I'm in for a long day but it should be fun!!



I used to move my tractor by driving it up on the back of my truck if there was a lump of dirt around to serve as a ramp. I had some contracts where there was nothing but flatlands so there I would raise the bed all the way up and with a chain/come-a-long attached to the front of the bed I would hand crank the tractor up onto the bed and then let it down (it had power down hydraulics). Easy peasy and I did not need a trailer for moving the tractor and winch.

My truck had a 16' bed so it was easy to get onto there. I did once move it using my brother's F450 and it barely fit onto that truck bed. The back wheels were barely onto the bed, but it held.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 30, 2009)

Brrr, sounds cold! Anytime I've gotta run down the road more than a mile or two on an open tractor in winter, I go with full snowmobile gear, helmet included. It makes a much nicer experience, even if it does look goofy.

Not sure if you could find a "heat houser" style soft cab if you've gotta road it a lot, but they help quite a bit. The woods would tear them up quick, but they're pretty easy on and off.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Well made it home safe and sound. Had a good day over all. When we made it up to the bush the tractor didn't like the -12 C or 10 F + wind chill ride on the trailer, it is lucky I have a cousin that lives a couple of miles from the bush lot. He let me plug in the block heater for an hour while we had coffee and got caught up. 
I had a friend up to help me today so we still had a productive day. Got to try out the snatch block (only once) and it worked really well for redirecting the skid path around some trees. Only took time to shot a couple of pics at the end of the day, they are the days work and the tractor loaded on the trailer.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> When we made it up to the bush the tractor didn't like the -12 C or 10 F + wind chill ride on the trailer, it is lucky I have a cousin that lives a couple of miles from the bush lot. He let me plug in the block heater for an hour while we had coffee and got caught up.



I learned my lessons for cold weather long, long ago. Start the saws before driving to the woods and walking in to where the cutting is. Start the tractor and leave it running on the truck/trailer before leaving. And woodsplitters need time to warm up when it is really cold. That is a good time to start them up, and then go get breakfast. 

Oh and you did a nice day's work. Them is nice poles that will cut and split easily into quick finishing of the pile.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I learned my lessons for cold weather long, long ago. Start the saws before driving to the woods and walking in to where the cutting is. Start the tractor and leave it running on the truck/trailer before leaving. And woodsplitters need time to warm up when it is really cold. That is a good time to start them up, and then go get breakfast.
> 
> Oh and you did a nice day's work. Them is nice poles that will cut and split easily into quick finishing of the pile.



Next time I will leave the tractor running for the trip, I had it plugged in this morning before we left but the 1 1/2 ride had it plenty cooled off. Live and learn I guess


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 30, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


>



Why did you cut your hinge off? That is an extremely dangerouse thing to do. When you cut your hinge off you can't control the tree very good.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> Why did you cut your hinge off? That is an extremely dangerouse thing to do. When you cut your hinge off you can't control the tree very good.



I didn't, hard to see in the pic but there is about a 1 inch strip of "fiber" (hinge wood) all the way across the stump at the bottom of the notch (conventional notch) where it broke off and went with the spar.


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 30, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I didn't, hard to see in the pic but there is about a 1 inch strip of "fiber" (hinge wood) all the way across the stump at the bottom of the notch (conventional notch) where it broke off and went with the spar.



Oh, like yousaid you can't se the hinge in that picture. I just didn't want you to get hurt or killed becouse you cut the hinge off.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Its all good, thanks for caring, and trust me I've got to much to live for to #### it all up. I have cut with experienced people as well as taken the Ontario cutter/skidder course. I still have alot to learn, but getting home alive and uninjured is my #1 priority in the bush.


----------



## mercer_me (Dec 30, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Its all good, thanks for caring, and trust me I've got to much to live for too #### it all up. I have cut with experienced people as well as taken the Ontario cutter/skidder course. I still have alot to learn, but getting home alive and uninjured is my #1 priority in the bush.



:agree2: I was 16 when I started working in the woods. I thank God that the guys that I was working with had lots of experience and they tought me well.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great bunch of trees! For the tractor being cold, may I suggest a power inverter for your trailer to keep it plugged and toasty for the ride, if I could figure out how to post a picture here, I would show you mine, it was cheap and sure beats driving around with stuff running, especially with our local DOT.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Walt41 said:


> Great bunch of trees! For the tractor being cold, may I suggest a power inverter for your trailer to keep it plugged and toasty for the ride, if I could figure out how to post a picture here, I would show you mine, it was cheap and sure beats driving around with stuff running, especially with our local DOT.



Thats a great idea as well, that way I could plug in the tractor, and power tools if need be. And actually today my friend was wishing we had a microwave for his lunch, with an inverter that could be a possibility


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres where to learn about posting pics http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks TS!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

*Where hickories go to die*

Well I have been busy in the new year. I started out by pulling, bucking and transporting some tops that were left after a friend of mine had his bush logged. And lately I have been cleaning up a fencerow at the FIL's. It is pretty much all bitternut hickory, and lots of it! Here is a pic of the start of the FIL's wood pile, appox. 5 cord so far.





Next is pics of the landing, all hickory. We are going to start bucking in the morning. I figure it will take a few days to cut it all up.













A few more pics to come.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking north from the center




Looking south from the center


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just in the house for supper and to let the woodstove in the shop do its job. Then out for saw maintenance and sharpening. Good times


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 20, 2010)

*T & w*

I picked up a L4400(new) and fit it with a Farmi 501 wich. Paid for the winch on the first job. pulled a lot of trees off a steep hillside with the help of the self releasing snatch block to keep them from rolling into the customers back yard and house. I have someone calling for me to skid some loads for the mill. he wants to pay when the check gets there and I want $ at the days end. DON'T know him well enough to wait. So I guess that won't work out.. anyway GREAT set up..


----------



## glassman (Jan 20, 2010)

*turkeyslayer*

I own a new 29 hp new holland tractor it has a 5' wide front bucket, my new holland dealer has told me he could put a similar grapple like yours, my other option is to take my front bucket off and get a complete (top and bottom) grapple. Does the bottom teeth that are attached to the bottom of your bucket help to grab the logs? Are the teeth welded on, or could they be taken off, I do a lot of driveway repair, grading etc. I am a dealer for firewood processors and I need something that can set logs on top of a log deck for processing. Also approximately how many 8" to 10" logs (8' long) do you think you could get in your bucket at once. It looks like the side of the bucket would get in the way of holding the logs very well versus having the complete grapple system. Your set up looks great by the way.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 20, 2010)

glassman said:


> Does the bottom teeth that are attached to the bottom of your bucket help to grab the logs? Are the teeth welded on, or could they be taken off, I do a lot of driveway repair, grading etc. I am a dealer for firewood processors and I need something that can set logs on top of a log deck for processing. Also approximately how many 8" to 10" logs (8' long) do you think you could get in your bucket at once. It looks like the side of the bucket would get in the way of holding the logs very well versus having the complete grapple system. Your set up looks great by the way.



My brother has a 90 Hp Kubota with forks on the bottom and a top down grapple. He can get up to 5 fourty foot logs in his jaws if the logs are sized correctly. The whole assembly can come off with the normal quick clip system. He loads the deck of his Timberwolf processor with no problem and can gently roll the logs off the forks onto the deck of the processor without letting them drop. I have loaded his log deck using his tractor a few times and it is not hard to learn or do at all. Dropping logs onto a log deck is very, very bad. A little force down from a log can bend a lot of stuff really quickly.

A friend of mine has a skid steer with short tines about 15" (rough guess) on the bottom and top down grapple and I watched him load some walnut logs of mine onto a bandsaw mill with no problems. He pinched the logs with the tine tips and the grapple and was able to pick a ~20" diameter log up like it was a pencil.


----------



## glassman (Jan 20, 2010)

*curlycherry1*

thanks for that info, I will talk to my new holland dealer, I would like to keep my front bucket on but I dont want to drop logs on the log deck like you said. We are planning on using the front bucket to load trucks and trailers with when people come to pick up firewood. The pictures my new holland dealer faxed me just dont look like it will work that well with the top grapple only attached to my bucket. Those teeth that turkeyslayer has on his bucket looks like they might help pick up logs. My biggest concern like you suggested is to let the logs down gently on the deck. Thanks again curlycherry1


----------



## Beefie (Jan 20, 2010)

Well how do you like your tractor now that you have had it a while Turkeyslayer. That is a nice load of wood you have there. Any issues with the winch yet? Just wondering some day I would like a setup like yours.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

The tooth bar is a bolt on item http://www.horstwelding.com/hla_items.php?id=68. And as for picking up multiple logs I think a grapple fork or "double grapple would work better than the bucket. It works ok but to pick up multiple logs I have to tilt the bucket all the way down with the grapple open, then set it down over the logs and close the grapple. It can be kind of a pain but it does the trick for me. If unloading on a log deck I wouldnt want more than a couple at a time with the bucket to be able top set them down gently.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Well how do you like your tractor now that you have had it a while Turkeyslayer. That is a nice load of wood you have there. Any issues with the winch yet? Just wondering some day I would like a setup like yours.
> 
> Beefie



The only issues I have had with the tractor are the front driveshaft seal had a slow leak, which was fixed under warrenty (same day service) and the fittings for the steering cylinder came a little loose and was dripping fluid(which I noticed and tightened, problem solved). It would also be nice if the fuel tank was a little bigger, I think it only holds around 10 gallons. Other than that it has been excellent. IMO it is the perfect setup for what I am doing and I would buy the same tractor in a heartbeat.

The winch is simply AMAZING, many of the hickory trees in the pics were pulled through the fencerow using the winch. And all were skidded to the landing with it. It impresses me more every day. The only problem I have had with it is the cable frayed about half way down its length and I had to cut it shorter. I have a 1/2 inch cable to replace the 3/8 cable if it breaks or frays again. I still have about 80' on the winch. I called Wallenstein to make sure the 1/2 was compatible and was told it was so I will see if it is any more durable.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

glassman said:


> Does the bottom teeth that are attached to the bottom of your bucket help to grab the logs?.........
> Also approximately how many 8" to 10" logs (8' long) do you think you could get in your bucket at once.



The teeth help immensely.

I would guess I could pick up around 6 to 8 logs under ideal conditions? And 4 quite easily


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> A friend of mine has a skid steer with short tines about 15" (rough guess) on the bottom and top down grapple and I watched him load some walnut logs of mine onto a bandsaw mill with no problems. He pinched the logs with the tine tips and the grapple and was able to pick a ~20" diameter log up like it was a pencil.



The grapple is very powerful, as long as the loader will lift it, the grapple will hold it. Many of the smaller trees in the pictures were picked up and mved to the landing with the grapple, that way I didnt have to get off the tractor to choke and unchoke the logs. It is also very helpful for compressing and piling the limbs in the fencerow.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Turkeyslayer, as we get into wet conditions with the spring thaw remember to wipe you winch cable with oil periodically. A well lubed cable allows the fibers to slide against each other and make the cable flexible. Once it gets rusted it will get very stiff. I used to just us old motor oil and a rag and unspool the cable and wipe the rag along it, then go back to using it and it stayed nice and nimble.

I am helping a friend clear about 2 acres and we sure could use a setup like you have where we are at. Instead we are dropping and blocking in place and will go in this summer and pick everything up on a PU truck and haul it out. That is not going to be fun. I covet your winch and tractor.


----------



## glassman (Jan 21, 2010)

*turkeyslayer*

Your information has been quite helpful, I can get the top grapple attached to the bucket for about 1/2 the price of the double grapple. Along with those teeth, I think I can get by like that. If I can load 2 to 3 logs at a time on the log deck, I should be ok. We use a small log arch to get our logs out of the woods, my next step will be a winch on my tractor. What a great set up you have. thanks again

glassman


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Glassman glad to be helpful. I dont see any problem with 2 or 3 logs at a time in the grapple.


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 21, 2010)

Having a top grapple gives you the option of still using the bucket. I have a grapple on the big bucket on my 656 and it will pick up even a small log by tilting the bucket. 

The size of your tractor allows a lot of versatility in the woods. Mine is a beast, but is too big in some spots. With a winch like that, I could clean out a steep canyon that a friend has that is untouchable, but full of dead elm. 

Great purchase! You obviously put some thought into it.

You will not find an American tractor. Some are made here, but no tractor company is now American owned.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome setup, and love that grapple! Can't go wrong with a MF either.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of some of the pine trees I pulled out of the gully. This tree I pulled yesterday, 18" at the small end, 33" at the big end, 48' long, pulled out of the gully.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

You have to be careful with the power of the winch, this tree was over 22" where it was broke in half while pulling.




This piece was close to 40" at the butt end and 20' long








After pulling out the log that is chained up on the right the other log slide straight to the bottom of the gully. I had to pull out about 140' of cable to get down there to get it out. These logs are 22" at the big end, 14" at the small end and almost 40' long each.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

I ended up breaking the chain that drives the drum on the winch today. One of the pins in the chain sheared in half. Wallenstein is sending ne a new chain for the morning, they told me that this is the first chain they have ever had break. They also would cover labour if I wanted to take it to my dealer to be fixed, but I think I can handle putting the new chain on and if not I will take it in. I would also like to note that my tractor is loaded up very well for weight. It doesnt matter what I am pulling I have not had a tire off the ground yet. On the frozen ground it will pull/slide the tractor if there is nothing for the blade to dig into. I also replaced the 3/8's cable with 1/2" swedge (9/16" cable pulled through a die to make it 1/2"). This new cable should hold up alot better and has a much higher wll than the 3/8's.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good, get some pictures of the chain repair, never worked on one of them. Good customer service they gave you!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

Will do, the chain is supposed to be in before noon, and I plan on fixing it in the afternoon. They said it should be about a 10 min job. I will take pics.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, someday ill have one. Maybe next year. gotta save my pennies and sell some toys


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't that swedge cable the same stuff they use as OE on tow trucks?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not sure it could be. I know most skidders use swedge for their main line. It is stiffer then regular wire rope, but much stronger and durable.


----------



## dolmen (Feb 20, 2010)

Great set up and great pics, thanks for sharing ... gives some of us something to day dream about.

Cheers


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics I took this morning of the hickory I still have left to split, I am guessing it will be around 13 or 14 full cord. The log on the left is 33" at the butt.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is the broken chain.




And a pic of the back of the winch with the guard still in place.




And with the guard removed (two bolts to remove)


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 20, 2010)

Good looking pile. Glad to see you got that pine out, looked like a fun day.
Hickory makes for good burning.

Did the old guy keep up??

You've got some nice looking timber in the background


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a pic of the top of the drum, the sprocket is directly behind the drum.




I had to loosen off the chain tensioner by turning the nut in.




I then fed the new chain over the drum sprocket and under the pto sprocket.




After the chain was fed through it was just a matter of putting the master link in to join the chain together.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> Good looking pile. Glad to see you got that pine out, looked like a fun day.
> Hickory makes for good burning.
> 
> Did the old guy keep up??
> ...



Ed did an excellent job, he really knows how to put trees on the ground! The pics are my Fil's place, most of the timber is in the gullies or just on top of the gullies. The crown jewel of timber on his farm is a 4 acre cherry bush, it's really nice!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the completed chain.




And here is a pic of my ugly mug holding my new now bent snatch block (it didnt like the force of some of those big pines)




It took me about 1/2 an hour from start to finish to replace the chain, but now that I have done it I could half the time if I did it again. I will say that Wallenstein was really good about making sure I had the part for this morning. Yesterday when I mentioned that I might just put a new link in where the chain broke the fellow I was talking with on the phone said he didnt recommend it and sent me a new chain.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

If i get one ill definitely keep them in mind. Thanks for the pictures, never seen one up close like that. Looks like you have a lot of cable or is that what you took off?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2010)

If you mean on the roll behind the winch, that is the other half of the new cable I bought. I got a really good deal by buying the remainder of a spool (275'). I put half on a couple of days ago, and am saving the rest for future use.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> If you mean on the roll behind the winch, that is the other half of the new cable I bought. I got a really good deal by buying the remainder of a spool (275'). I put half on a couple of days ago, and am saving the rest for future use.



Yup, Its good to have extra of that stuff, don't buy synthetic either,glorified #### string. Only thing I liked about it is when it break sits not dangerous. Other then that it sucks at doesn't belong in the woods. my opinion tho.


----------



## billdiesel (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you tried out the new chain yet, TS?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope, wont be until the morning. We tried pulling one of the trees out yesterday with a ford 9000, then a case 580 backhoe loader, neither would even budge the log. The winch will get them in the morning.

Last night and today I have been helping a friend strip down a moose rack that his wifes grandfather shot in the 60's. It was varnished and he is striping it to be remounted for his house.
Stripping the old varnish off.





Before.




Almost done, just needs to be wiped down with paint thinner, then off to the taxidermist.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

*Last but not least*

Well I got the last of the white pines pulled out of the gully today. This one was the biggest at 33" at the but 20" at the small end, and 55' long. This log was getting near the max of what I can pull out of the ravine with the winch, it got dug in hard on a root and did require an extra tug with the ford 9000. Once moving the winch was able to pull it out on its own.
Here is a pic of the tree in the gully, it is about 15' above the bottom and goes from one side to the other.




Here are some pics of the log in the field. I parked my truck right next to the log for scale.


----------



## Beefie (Feb 23, 2010)

That is a good size log Turkey. How has the tractor been holding up for you. If I can ask what is the outside width tire to tire overall.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Beefie, no problems with the tractor I am right at the 200 hr mark. At 250 hours it goes back to the dealer for its service. The tires are set at 66" I believe. It is the same width as the bucket which is handy when pushing rounds or breaking trail.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 23, 2010)

good work


----------



## Walt41 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey TS, how many oil changes between 50 and 200? I know guys who have done three and some have done none. Just curious.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> good work



Thanks, that last log was a bit of a challenge but its out of the gully and on the landing now


----------



## Beefie (Feb 23, 2010)

You got to be kidding me. Your bucket is only 66" wide . For some reason I thought that there whould be a 72" bucket and the tires whould be 70 -76" outside to outside. If that is true I am going to look even harder to find one of these tractors.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Hey TS, how many oil changes between 50 and 200? I know guys who have done three and some have done none. Just curious.



I keep an eye on the oil, but my dealer told me not to bother changing it until the 250hr service. It still looks very clean right now.



Beefie said:


> You got to be kidding me. Your bucket is only 66" wide . For some reason I thought that there whould be a 72" bucket and the tires whould be 70 -76" outside to outside. If that is true I am going to look even harder to find one of these tractors.
> 
> Beefie



My bad, I just looked in my manual with shuttle shift tranny 74" at the widest point (66" for the 8x2 tranny) and my bucket is 66" wide. It is a very nimble package in the woods. I travel down my quad trails no problem, on the really narrow spots I just go slow and help steer with the brakes.


----------



## pjf (Feb 26, 2010)

Turkey

What store did you get your wallenstein winch from. Was it really $3000


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 26, 2010)

pjf said:


> Turkey
> 
> What store did you get your wallenstein winch from. Was it really $3000



I got it from Deys Equipment Center, and yes it was $3000. I got a price for the tractor first then sprung the winch on them after, but I did buy the package so that might be why I got such a good deal. I also got 5 choker chains thrown in on the deal. Here is a link to a place selling them at a good price http://www.atkinsonmaple.com/catalogue/forestry/for_the_woodlot I am one of those guys that doesnt like to pay the sticker price for anything, and most people are willing to bargain to make a sale, one in the hand is better then two in the bush.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 26, 2010)

I think I got such a great deal because I also bought the tractor/loader/grapple so they could afford to take a bit of a hit on the winch because they were making their money on the tractor combo. But I am sure any dealer can do better than the advertised retail price.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 27, 2010)

Turkeyslayer, Mind telling me what you paid for the grapple or was it a package deal? I have a Kubota L35 and found a new 66" stone tine bucket with top grapple like yours on it for $1500. I think the price is cheap enough considering it is new and looks well built. Might be a Horst but never found the nameplate and no HLA on it anywhere that I see. They also have a 4 way front bucket and the plumbing to fit my tractor for sale but we haven't decided on a price yet. I don't really need the 4 way but could find uses for it of course. 
I like your bucket but I think the stone tine type allows the crap to fall out and keeps the wood cleaner.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Beefie (Oct 3, 2010)

All right, it has been almost two years since you bought this tractor Turkey slayer. How is it holding up, is the grapple still working good, and how has the winch been holding up. Just checking.



Beefie


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 3, 2010)

Every time I see this thread, I have grapple envy, I must also confess that my tractor with 275 hrs has had six oil changes.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2010)

Beefie said:


> All right, it has been almost two years since you bought this tractor Turkey slayer. How is it holding up, is the grapple still working good, and how has the winch been holding up. Just checking.
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie



Time does fly, but its only been 1 year The tractor has been working flawlessly. I used it this spring to help with field work, and have been using it all summer for trail building/maintenance, driveway maintenance and firewood duties. The grapple is still working good, as is the winch. 
I leave the winch for when I am using the loader, because it makes for great ballast. Without it the tractor feels very back end light with a load in the bucket.
If I was to do it again I really dont think I would change anything. For my situation it is the perfect setup.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Every time I see this thread, I have grapple envy, I must also confess that my tractor with 275 hrs has had six oil changes.



That sounds like one well maintained tractor


----------



## cantoo (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey turkey, how's the firewood sales?
I'm still fooling around with my tractor. Bought a 72" concrete demo bucket with grapple on it, way too heavy for my little L35 so I sold it. Now I've got a new 72" stone fork that works real nice, a new 72" bucket and a new 66" bucket with grapple on it. Of course I don't have the grapple plumbed up yet so it's sitting on my fenceline. Gonna be a winter project I guess, summer was way too busy and gone too fast. Haven't had much luck buying logs or tops yet but I haven't tried too hard either. Bought a couple of small loads of logs for firewood for myself. My buddy is still selling a bit of firewood but he has a problem with the quarantine now, his bushes are in Huron County and he lives across the road which is Bruce County. Can't transport across county lines, legally can't even burn his own wood. Everyone keeps saying the price of wood is going to drop because of all the ash that's going to be available but I don't see how it can go down hardly any. The price of the logs is already at a breakeven point now. I pay $300 for a 10 face cord load of ash logs delivered to my yard, I don't see how the guy makes any money.


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 3, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> That sounds like one well maintained tractor



It gets the same treatment as all my other stuff, I confess it is the only one I store indoors and, since I sold my dozer and excavator, I probably over do it a bit. It is also to only machine that I purchased new.
On the maintenance thing, have you noticed that your outer air cleaner is a complete dirt magnet? Mine always seems to pick up a lot of dust and I regularly have to blast it out with air.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 3, 2010)

cantoo said:


> Hey turkey, how's the firewood sales?
> I'm still fooling around with my tractor. Bought a 72" concrete demo bucket with grapple on it, way too heavy for my little L35 so I sold it. Now I've got a new 72" stone fork that works real nice, a new 72" bucket and a new 66" bucket with grapple on it. Of course I don't have the grapple plumbed up yet so it's sitting on my fenceline. Gonna be a winter project I guess, summer was way too busy and gone too fast. Haven't had much luck buying logs or tops yet but I haven't tried too hard either. Bought a couple of small loads of logs for firewood for myself. My buddy is still selling a bit of firewood but he has a problem with the quarantine now, his bushes are in Huron County and he lives across the road which is Bruce County. Can't transport across county lines, legally can't even burn his own wood. Everyone keeps saying the price of wood is going to drop because of all the ash that's going to be available but I don't see how it can go down hardly any. The price of the logs is already at a breakeven point now. I pay $300 for a 10 face cord load of ash logs delivered to my yard, I don't see how the guy makes any money.



Firewood sales have been good so far, and I havent been advertising much, mostly word of mouth sales. I really dont see the price dropping much, and if it does I guess I will be a few winters ahead with wood, for I'm not dropping my price

I know all about the EAB B.S. I dealt with the Canadian food inspection agency and all my wood for sale is inspected and certified (no ash).



Walt41 said:


> It gets the same treatment as all my other stuff, I confess it is the only one I store indoors and, since I sold my dozer and excavator, I probably over do it a bit. It is also to only machine that I purchased new.
> On the maintenance thing, have you noticed that your outer air cleaner is a complete dirt magnet? Mine always seems to pick up a lot of dust and I regularly have to blast it out with air.



I have checked the air cleaner once in the spring after field work and all looked good. It will get a good once over coming up shortly for fall field work.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2011)

Well it has been some time since we saw this setup , how about a update. What transmission is in your tractor TS? I finally got to test drive a 2615 MF , to bad it was already sold or it might have come home with me. They are a very nice tractor for the money seems more solid than the compacts (all dealers) they are building these days.

Got any new pics of your setup TS


Beefie


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 13, 2011)

nice tractor .....


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 14, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Well it has been some time since we saw this setup , how about a update. What transmission is in your tractor TS? I finally got to test drive a 2615 MF , to bad it was already sold or it might have come home with me. They are a very nice tractor for the money seems more solid than the compacts (all dealers) they are building these days.
> 
> Got any new pics of your setup TS
> 
> ...


 

Hi Beefie, everything has been working excellent. For the most part the tractor has been on snow blower and firewood loading duty this winter. But as of tomorrow I should be using the winch to pull some trees for firewood. I also have some nice blow downs to pull from the gully, and I will try to remember to bring the camera for some updated pics. 

I have the 8x8 shuttle shift tranny on my unit and it works slick for loader work. I am heading out in a few minutes to move some bucked but unsplit rounds to make room for a load I have in the back of the truck right now.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 14, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> nice tractor .....


 
Thanks


----------



## Beefie (Jan 14, 2011)

Iam really looking forward for some new pics to drool over, please bring the camera for us pic junkies.

I think the 8X8 transmission is the way to go also, The one I drove had the 8X2 and a 2 stage clutch, It was different to get use to. They are offering a freeloader right now on a 26 series tractor. It makes it really tempting.


Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 14, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Iam really looking forward for some new pics to drool over, please bring the camera for us pic junkies.
> 
> I think the 8X8 transmission is the way to go also, The one I drove had the 8X2 and a 2 stage clutch, It was different to get use to. They are offering a freeloader right now on a 26 series tractor. It makes it really tempting.
> 
> ...


 
The independent pto is the way to go, and a free loader is a sweet deal!


----------



## cjnspecial (Jan 14, 2011)

Beefie said:


> They are offering a freeloader right now.......
> Beefie


 
I had a freeloader on my tractor once and finally had to kick his worthless ass off. He drove it like he stole it and never filled it back up with diesel.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 14, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> I had a freeloader on my tractor once and finally had to kick his worthless ass off. He drove it like he stole it and never filled it back up with diesel.


 
:rotfl:Thats funny right there I tell you .


Beefie


----------



## cedarman (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice tractor, but the Chesapeake is prettier!!!

Nice setup!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the wood I pulled out this afternoon. View attachment 168619
View attachment 168620
View attachment 168621
View attachment 168622
View attachment 168623

Not bad for a couple of hours work


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry about the pics, I haven't been on here much since the new format and I am still working on figuring things out


----------



## Beefie (Jan 17, 2011)

Awsome pics TS. It sure makes wooding ahole lot easier. On a side note I had one of the dealers call me back with a price of $25,100 for the same tractor as yours just with the next size bigger tires on it. If I could just sell the Harley I would buy the tractor right away, I guess maybe I should start advertising the bike:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 18, 2011)

On the weekend I broke another drive chain on the winch. Even though my warranty is up I thought I would call Wallenstein because last year they indicated that I was the only person to have a drive chain break. So this morning I contacted them and had a nice chat with a gentleman named Tim. He was super helpful and is sending me a replacement chain, and has requested that I send back the broken links to see if it is a defect in the chain itself. I will say that the level of service that I have received from Wallenstein has went above and beyond what I expected. And even though my warranty is up they seem more than willing to help me solve this. I have dealt with other companies in the past that will not even look at you after the warranty runs out, even if it was a pre-existing problem that was brought to there attention while the product was under warranty. 
So kudos to Wallenstein!


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks again Turkeyslayer for taking the time to post those great pics. However, with every picture I become more jealous.
Sounds like everything is going well with the equipment and I'm glad to hear that you find Wallenstein's service exceptional. I myself have never had to make a claim under warranty with any of my equipment, but if I do I hope my experience is similar to yours. +1 for Wallenstein.
P.S. You pulled more wood in 2 hours than I can pull with my 40 hp tractor (unwinched) in a day.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 18, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Thanks again Turkeyslayer for taking the time to post those great pics. However, with every picture I become more jealous.
> Sounds like everything is going well with the equipment and I'm glad to hear that you find Wallenstein's service exceptional. I myself have never had to make a claim under warranty with any of my equipment, but if I do I hope my experience is similar to yours. +1 for Wallenstein.
> P.S. You pulled more wood in 2 hours than I can pull with my 40 hp tractor (unwinched) in a day.


 
Thanks LJC, there should be a bunch more pics to come as I am getting into cutting on the weekends now. Wallenstein has been very good to deal with. I the past I had some warranty issues with an atv that I owned. The thing ran like a P.O.S from the day I brought it home, and after being in and out of the shop a half a dozen times the warranty ran out and the problem was still not solved (It would unexpectedly die). The manufacturer told me that even though it was an ongoing issue the warranty was up and it was my problem. Needless to say I dumped that p.o.s and doubt I will ever buy anything from that company again.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, I have had similar issues (not under warranty, but paying for the repair). Not fixing the problem, fixing it but creating other problems. And this was at the dealer. So I just started doing it on my own. Now I repair all my equipment. I also live far from town so if I think ahead and stock parts it actually works out in my favor. I save money and downtime -you can't beat that.


----------



## Beefie (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey TS were are those pics .


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been reading elsewear that the 2600 series have had some leaking issues. Have you run into any issues with your tractor TS. Still waiting for pics , I no I am a pic junkie.



Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 3, 2011)

Beefie said:


> I have been reading elsewear that the 2600 series have had some leaking issues. Have you run into any issues with your tractor TS. Still waiting for pics , I no I am a pic junkie.
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie


 
Hey Beefie sorry about the delayed reply, its been busy around here. I did have a leak in the front drive shaft seal which was fixed and no problems since, and the fittings for the steering cylinder were loose and drooling which after tightening have been fine. I will be going back into full time firewood production (and ice fishing) as I just got laid off today, so there should be a bunch of pics coming up in the next couple of weeks as I really get rolling.


----------



## Beefie (Feb 3, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Hey Beefie sorry about the delayed reply, its been busy around here. I did have a leak in the front drive shaft seal which was fixed and no problems since, and the fittings for the steering cylinder were loose and drooling which after tightening have been fine. I will be going back into full time firewood production (and ice fishing) as I just got laid off today, so there should be a bunch of pics coming up in the next couple of weeks as I really get rolling.


 
Thanks for the info on the leaks, Can't wait for more pics:hmm3grin2orange::yourock:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey TS, sorry to hear of your being laid off. That is never fun. Too bad the bills don't stop coming -things would be easier if it worked that way. At least you are able to use the situation to your advantage and increase wood production. Take care.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 3, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Hey TS, sorry to hear of your being laid off. That is never fun. Too bad the bills don't stop coming -things would be easier if it worked that way. At least you are able to use the situation to your advantage and increase wood production. Take care.


 
LJC thanks, since the economic turn down winter layoffs seem to be the name of the game for my line of work (surveying). I am thankful that I was able to work as long as I did this winter, and will take full advantage of my time off. I think I will be all sold out of wood by this weekend, sales have been brisk to say the least. I am hoping to cut around 30-40 full cord for sale, and 20 full cord which will be split between myself and the FIL for our heat.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 3, 2011)

Surveying sounds like an interesting line of work. I usually wish I knew more about it when I'm trying to get an idea of where a property line is when I'm sitting in between two pins that are a quarter of a mile apart. 

Cutting 60 total cords of wood is a good way to fill the time. Do you cut all of that off of your place? Incidentally, how much snow do you guys have on the ground? Is it affecting your getting into the woods? We've got a solid 2 feet and its over the front axle of the tractor. Unless I want to do alot of trail clearing I'm limited to just cutting. I was throwing the ball to the dog this evening and her whole body just sunk in the snow. All you could see was her head. LMFAO!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 3, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Surveying sounds like an interesting line of work. I usually wish I knew more about it when I'm trying to get an idea of where a property line is when I'm sitting in between two pins that are a quarter of a mile apart.
> 
> Cutting 60 total cords of wood is a good way to fill the time. Do you cut all of that off of your place? Incidentally, how much snow do you guys have on the ground? Is it affecting your getting into the woods? We've got a solid 2 feet and its over the front axle of the tractor. Unless I want to do alot of trail clearing I'm limited to just cutting. I was throwing the ball to the dog this evening and her whole body just sunk in the snow. All you could see was her head. LMFAO!


 
Surveying is nice, I enjoy the outdoors so it suits me well.

I will be cutting from my place, the FIL's, and a friends parents bush lot. Mine and the FIL's are cull trees while my buddies dad had a mini tornado go through his place with lots of downed trees. The snow will be a bit of an issue, but for the most part I can snow-blow or push a path to most of the areas I need to be.

My dog is nuts for all this snow, and I like the fact it slows her down a little if she has to search for the stick under the snow.lol


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, if you have a snowblower for the tractor then that makes things easier. Also having the winch is good since you don't have to back right to the tree. Sounds like you have it covered.

Funny though about your dog digging for the stick. Mine today (while sitting on top of a 9 foot tall pile of snow) decided she was going to punch her ball down into it and then dig it out. Kept going like that for a good ten minutes. Funny as heck to watch. Got down most of her body length and then recovered the ball and quit.


----------



## Beefie (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey TS do you have any pics of your tractor with the blower on in action? Sounds like you will be a busy beaver to get that much wood in, should make for some good and tractor pics.


Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 14, 2011)

6' Econoplow blower, works really well for this tractor and sure beats using the blade or bucket









Edit: I'm not sure why the pics are so small but if you click on the attachment they are full size??


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 15, 2011)

So I made it out for a few hours this afternoon. There is alot of snow still in the fields, and we had a couple of warm days to settle it a bit. The first tree I pulled was an ash that blew into another tree last fall.




The next tree was a cherry that was marked as a cull tree due to the fact it had a large split where the tree Y'ed about 10' up. It was very tight quarters and I got the tree hung, but no worries with the winch.




And here is the cherry pulled in to the tractor.




And a couple of skidding pics to show the snow depth.








More to come......


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 15, 2011)

I was able to skid the cherry and ash together after I cut the top off the cherry, it was pulling way to hard in the deep snow.




Next was a beech tree that blew over in the fall.




Next are some random pics of the muttski playing with a stick.












More to come.....


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is that beech pulled up to the tractor.




And here is a pic of some up at the barn.




And another beech blow down in the woods. Cut it in half and skidded it out.












And a couple more ........


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 15, 2011)

Lots of snow and no frost in the ground means you have to be careful not to bury yourself.




And the few logs that I did get pulled out.




I think we are getting a bunch more warm weather and rain by the end of the week. So hopefully we will lose some more snow and it should get a lot easier to move the logs around.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 15, 2011)

The New Tractor and Winch thread is back! Its the best thread on AS in my opinion. TS, the pics. are better than ever. The snow blower is impressive and the winch even more so. Looks like the dog is having fun too. She resembles mine in every way. 

Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 15, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> The New Tractor and Winch thread is back! Its the best thread on AS in my opinion. TS, the pics. are better than ever. The snow blower is impressive and the winch even more so. Looks like the dog is having fun too. She resembles mine in every way.
> 
> Thanks again for posting.


 
Thanks LJC. I also enjoy posting


----------



## Beefie (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks TS for posting the pics, you have the very setup that I hope to have some day. If I had your setup now I would have my challenge site done in stead of waiting for the snow to go down and trying to get everything out with the atv. Keep the pics coming, Always enjoyable to look at your pics.


Beefie

P.S. My three year old likes your tractor too.


----------



## bpirger (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm new to this thread, but just spent the last hour it seems reading it and the various links. 

I'm looking to buy a winch and the FX90 has made it to the top of the short list. Seems like you have used yours more in the last year TS than I might use mine in 10 years. I'm looking to bring in 10 cords or so a year for myself from my 44 acres.

Sounds like you are very pleased with the FX90. It must answer all your calls given your two broken chains and replaced cable...and you still sing its praises. 

Did Wallenstein get back to you as to why the chain may have broken? 

How did you the 3/8" cable break? Where you pulling hard against a snag, or just some cable abuse? Did it snap and cause and whipping action? That scares the crap out of me...

I've read in other places that Wallenstein saved a few dollars using bushings instead of bearings, etc. Do you see anything from a design/construction standpoint that you'd call "second rate"? Doesn't sound like it to me, but I thought I'd ask an experienced user.

One more comment TS...Wallenstein now gives a 5 year warranty on the clutch...so you might just be able to get this support from them.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2011)

bpirger said:


> I'm new to this thread, but just spent the last hour it seems reading it and the various links.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a winch and the FX90 has made it to the top of the short list. Seems like you have used yours more in the last year TS than I might use mine in 10 years. I'm looking to bring in 10 cords or so a year for myself from my 44 acres.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2011)

Just one pic for today. Pulled some ash trees out of the gully that I cut down yesterday, it was way to muddy to skid yesterday, and to windy to cut today.


----------



## bpirger (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help TS. 

I've never operated a winch before...and I have a few more questions.

1. I see you replaced your line with swedged 1/2" cable. The original cable wasn't of swedge (or swaged...appears to be the same thing) construction?

2. Does the winch line spool up cleanly when pulling in a load? 

3. My understanding is that the Wallenstein is either pulling in (if the clutch is pulled to engage), the brake is applied (holding the drum fixed), or the drum will freespool out. Have you had any troubles pulling the winch line out? Does it ever tangle on the spool?
It just pulls out easily as you walk into the bush? Do you require a second person to help pull it out back at the tractor?

4. The choker chains wrap around the log through the "C" ring and then the chain is "locked" into the slider on the winch line? Never used such a setup before, but it sure sounds sweet and easy.

Thanks so much for your help. Indeed, looks like you have a nice machine and setup there. I agree, a small utility seems like a better value than a compact diesel. 

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## possumtrapper (Feb 20, 2011)

Talking of winch ropes you guys might want to take a look at what Slamm has to say about Amsteel Blue rope which he raves about for his skidders. I'll paste a quote of his below but there is more indepth discussion in his "Some sawing" thread. Judging by what he has to say I'll be trying it out next. Hope this helps and TS your thread rocks!:rockn:

I have used 5/8" and 3/4" Amsteel on my John Deere 540 Cable Skidder, and I will never use a Steel Cable again for a Cable Skidder, never. I will never use the 5/8" Amsteel either, LOL. The 3/4" is flat amazing in strength, and you will be constantly amazed by its performance.

I love the stuff:

Con: Low Abrasion Resistence
Initial Cost - (Now don't be short sighted here, the stuff does pay for itself in increased productivity and you can reused the "unused" portion of the cable)

Pros: Super Strong for Logging 3/4" and bigger is needed.
I can splice end loops in under 4-6 minutes with my "kit"
Super Light, if pulled out properly by the skidder you don't notice the line's weight.
You can reused the un-used first section of "cable" by splicing it to a new piece.
If you break it or damage it in the middle, you just splice it and carry on. With steel the whole cable is worthless.
No damage to your hands.
No more cable cutters or cutoff wheels, as I just cut it with my pocket knife in the field.
Splicing is now a quiet and peaceful operation and not some battle with a steel cable that is constantly trying to get away or stab me.
It is super cool, LOL.

My experience with Amsteel,

Sam Nelson


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

bpirger said:


> Thanks for the help TS.
> 
> I've never operated a winch before...and I have a few more questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

possumtrapper said:


> Talking of winch ropes you guys might want to take a look at what Slamm has to say about Amsteel Blue rope which he raves about for his skidders. I'll paste a quote of his below but there is more indepth discussion in his "Some sawing" thread. Judging by what he has to say I'll be trying it out next. Hope this helps and TS your thread rocks!:rockn:
> 
> I have used 5/8" and 3/4" Amsteel on my John Deere 540 Cable Skidder, and I will never use a Steel Cable again for a Cable Skidder, never. I will never use the 5/8" Amsteel either, LOL. The 3/4" is flat amazing in strength, and you will be constantly amazed by its performance.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I have been following Slamms thread also, it is very good. That Amsteel cable looks very sweet. My only concern would be the abrasion resistance over long term use. Now that I have the heavier cable on the winch I am hoping for many years use out of it.


----------



## Beefie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks TS for the info on the winch , it really helps other people that are looking at winches on what to buy. Always look forward to your pics.


Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Thanks TS for the info on the winch , it really helps other people that are looking at winches on what to buy. Always look forward to your pics.
> 
> 
> Beefie


 
Your welcome I wish there was a thread like this for me when I was researching winches,lol.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a fresh batch of pics from today. The first couple are from an area that has a bunch of beech trees that are dying. I don't mind cutting from this area as I made a campsite here and planted Biologic so the extra light will be a bonus.









Here is a pic of a top that broke out of a maple tree as well as a few cull trees I cut down.




Here are a couple of beech trees I cut. The closest tree I had some fun with as I cut the notch out of the rotten side, started the back cut, set a wedge then finished the back cut. Well the tree didn't want to go over, so I pulled the saw and started pounding the wedge, which was promptly spit out from the tree The tree sat back and I re notched and fell it where it wanted to go I hate it when that happens.




Here is a pic of the beech trees all pulled in together before pulling up to the tractor.




.......


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And here are the above trees pulled in to the tractor.




And the maple branch and cull trees pulled in.




I had a friend show up and want to cut down a few trees. He cut the maple that the top broke out off. This is him hooking up the chokers.








And here is what I have in the yard as of this afternoon.




......


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 20, 2011)

And finally I wanted to save some wood for my gtg, so I figured I would start to buck it off and pile it up


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 21, 2011)

pics of yesterday's big old beech, if someone can make them large size for me thanks. case 5230 90 hp , farmi 501 winch and reman grapple.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 21, 2011)

the rest of the pics, this beech was heavy, over 24" at the butt, almost as wide as my ex wifes _ss:msp_tongue: it was standing straight up with most of the branches on the wrong side so i had to wedge it a little. no match for the 066 and 2171 however.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you like the grapple? I plan on building one soon.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pics Woodfarmer, that beech will make some excellent firewood! I was going to ask you the same question as Rvalue, how do you like your grapple?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

woodfarmer said:


> pics of yesterday's big old beech, if someone can make them large size for me thanks. case 5230 90 hp , farmi 501 winch and reman grapple.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

woodfarmer said:


> the rest of the pics, this beech was heavy, over 24" at the butt, almost as wide as my ex wifes _ss:msp_tongue: it was standing straight up with most of the branches on the wrong side so i had to wedge it a little. no match for the 066 and 2171 however.


----------



## Laird (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been doing the same thing, finished pulling logs out last weekend and now the work starts!


----------



## Laird (Feb 21, 2011)

Laird said:


> I've been doing the same thing, finished pulling logs out last weekend and now the work starts!


 
Pics are kinda small not sure what I am doing wrong since the software changed.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Laird said:


> Pics are kinda small not sure what I am doing wrong since the software changed.


 
At the top of the page under the advertising go to forum actions, then general settings, then near the bottom of the page turn Enhanced Attachment Uploading off. Doing this changes the manage attachments back to the old style

Ps- I'm not seeing any pics?


----------



## Laird (Feb 21, 2011)

Try this again.

Crap


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

That is a nice pile of logs!!


----------



## Laird (Feb 21, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> That is a nice pile of logs!!


 
I could post all by myself before the change! Did what you suggested but it still is not acting the same. Not giving me the "save file location" option after I right click the attachment.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 21, 2011)

Laird said:


> I could post all by myself before the change! Did what you suggested but it still is not acting the same. Not giving me the "save file location" option after I right click the attachment.


 
lol, I had the same problem up until a few days ago. Now when you right click it is the bottom option "copy link location" then paste that in the "enter URL of your image" box.


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 21, 2011)

the grapple is pretty awesome, i can load a trailer, i pick the logs up to waist high and buck them right in the grapple, being very careful of course not to hit a tine. the only problem is the clown that wired it, left the fuse block outside the cab, it got wet now won't work so i have to rewire it. the loader is an alo 670 which is a bit on the light side, i hope to upgrade to a stoll loader someday. i also dont have the tires loaded yet so it gets light in the back end when moving the large pieces, so no sharp turns.


----------



## bpirger (Feb 26, 2011)

I ordered the FX90 and it should be here next week. Hope to get a bunch of stuff in while there's still snow...though not quite as much as we have now! Another foot dropped today.

TS, what are you using for chokers? I think Wallenstein supplies the 5/16" chain chokers. Dealer quoted me about $60 each...didn't want to budge. No thank you. The 1/4" chains are somewhat cheaper (about $20-$25) and I've seen the 5/16" for about $35-$40. I want to go chains vs. rope...my wife practically demanded it. Too many hand punctures from frayed rope.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 26, 2011)

bpirger said:


> I ordered the FX90 and it should be here next week. Hope to get a bunch of stuff in while there's still snow...though not quite as much as we have now! Another foot dropped today.
> 
> TS, what are you using for chokers? I think Wallenstein supplies the 5/16" chain chokers. Dealer quoted me about $60 each...didn't want to budge. No thank you. The 1/4" chains are somewhat cheaper (about $20-$25) and I've seen the 5/16" for about $35-$40. I want to go chains vs. rope...my wife practically demanded it. Too many hand punctures from frayed rope.


 
Right on!!!! I don't think you will be disappointed. I am using the Wallenstein chokers which I worked in with the deal when I bought the tractor and winch.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 20, 2011)

bpirger said:


> I ordered the FX90 and it should be here next week. Hope to get a bunch of stuff in while there's still snow...though not quite as much as we have now! Another foot dropped today.


 
So have you got your winch yet? If so have you tried it out?


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Mar 20, 2011)

He's problably having so much fun pulling wood like an SOB that he has failed to remember to check back in to give us an update.


----------



## bpirger (Mar 20, 2011)

Argh...just lost a lot of writing!

Just came in from using the winch. I'm pleased! Install went fine, and the winch works very well. 

Great pulling in snagged trees and seems to pull anything I have tried. My snatch block didn't get here yet, and I tried to pull something out hoping it would "turn the corner" hinging around another little tree, but it didn't seem to work as I hoped. So the redirection seems like it would be used quite frequently. Woods are quite dense.

I need to do some smart planning, identifying my crop trees and figuring out what I should cull. I have 44 acres and was logged back in '98 just before i bought the land. It's fun!

Working in the snow is a PITA. Still have 1' everywhere and 2' in many places...and I post-hole up to me knees with nearly every step. But that will soon be gone. 

Skidding on the driveway is a little muddy now...really have to try and schedule this work in the late fall when the ground is frozen before we get a huge pile of snow. Logs are a bit muddy when I get them back to the woodshed.

I dropped a couple of crappy cherrys and a red oak today...pulled them in, and now have about 2 cords split and stacked in the woodshed. We spent about 4 hours working. I skid the load to the shed, block into about 22" chunks, and my wife and kids run the splitter and stack. Not bad! My woodshed can hold about 16 cords and I hope to get it filled this spring. I have to burn this wood in the fall, so it won't be as dry as I like. Hopefully that will be enough for 2 years.

I installed a Garn gassifying "outdoor" boiler this fall. We love it. Heated all the radiant and DHW this year, haven't burned a drop of oil since Nov. We burned about 1.3 cords per month...where my cords here are 24' x 4' x 22" or so...not 16", so they are "big" cords. I have a 2500 sq ft house with infloor radiant. I have to hook up the radiant in the addition (1000 sq ft) and the shop/garage (2200 sq ft) this summer, so next year I will have a bigger load. BUT, I have been dumping a good amount of heat into the ground using an old buried and barely insulated pex line. I installed a new line but didn't get a chance to hook that up before going "on-line" with the Garn. When I do, I think I will stop dumping about 25% of each Garn firing into the ground. That should cover the addition. And hopefully the garage/shop heating to 50 or so won't take all that much. We shall see. If I can heat everything with 8 cords I'll be a really happy man. 

So far, very pleased. Winch seems very strong and well built. No issues yet. The tractor is a 5245 Zetor, so it is fairly big, so I haven't pulled it around too much yet. 

I did buy the 1/4" chain chokers from Bailey's...and they seem to work just fine. It is a dream to hook them up. I can see why folks in the business would opt to have a remote control...one does quite a bit of back and forth walking to skid things in. But for a weekend warrior, its great. Pulling out snags, all sorts of things fly around as branches get broken, etc. so being well away (at the tractor) is a good place to be!

Two questions:

1. Do you leave your PTO drive on all the time, or do you turn it on to pull things in and off when not actually pulling? I left mine on, and I hope that way I carry out the winchline that I wouldn't lose a finger if it suddenly started pulling back in. Shouldn't ever happen....

2. My only "concern" that I feel is if the clutch pulling line where to get tangled and wrapped into the PTO driveline. That would be a real mess, until the tractor was shut off or stalled out. Just have to be careful and keep track of it.

Thanks for your tremendous help and reviews. I kinda felt like I had used the thing before I did...with all the pictures and direct comments. I'm not very familiar with machinery, so I get apprehensive quite easily, but I think this will serve to keep me very safe! I don't want to be the guy who dies cutting firewood!

The one thing I find myself thinking about is a wagon attached to the back of the winch to get the logs up off the ground totally. Seems like if I had a "flat bed" with an no actual bed, just some cross bars parallel to two axles, if I could pull the logs up onto that wagon, (maybe pulling the winchline over a pully mounted on a "pier" in the middle of the wagon), then I could drive them through the mud and to the woodshed...then block the logs right on the wagon...letting the blocks fall to the ground. Then I wouldn't have to be cutting on the ground all the time. A grapple loader is obviously crazy for my needs...but I could see sometime finding some old running gear from a hay wagon and given this a whirl. By the time I got everything winched into the wagon I could easily have skidded the load to the woodshed! And if I do this in the fall on frozen ground without much snow fall, I'd also be just fine. But it sure would be nice cutting everything up in the air! More room in front of my shed and a bolt on grapple would also likely fit the bill! I think the grapple bucket has to be one of the most useful things. I'm really surprised they aren't much more common on all the little compact tractors that folks have.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 20, 2011)

bpirger said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Do you leave your PTO drive on all the time, or do you turn it on to pull things in and off when not actually pulling? I left mine on, and I hope that way I carry out the winchline that I wouldn't lose a finger if it suddenly started pulling back in. Shouldn't ever happen....
> For the most part I only turn the pto on when pulling, although on occasion if I have to walk back to re-rig or roll a log I will leave it on. My tractor has independent pto so it is just a push of a button on to engage and disengage
> ...


 
Sounds like your getting some good use out of your new winch, and the more you use it the more productive you will become with it. Also feel free to post up picks of your setup, we really like pics around here


----------



## ktm250rider (Mar 20, 2011)

PTO off unless pulling. I used to leave it on until my close call. I had one hand on the clutch rope and the other I was trying to loop the line around the lower pulley. The position that I was in, as I tried to loop the cable, I kept pulling the clutch line unlowingly. Came very close to running my fingers between the cable and pulley.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 21, 2011)

I shut the tractor off when i am running the cable out or have to readjust it...the only time its running is when i get ready to pull the engagement line...


----------



## cantoo (Mar 22, 2011)

bpirger, there are pics of my firewood wagon on this thread. It might work for some of your trees and save a few tips. I built it to save mudding up the trail and to take right in the bush. We load it with the loade or just haul it in and handthrow the small stuff onto it. I live 15 miles from the bush so it saves me some trips. The bonus is cuting it right on the wagon. I'm going to get a winch one of these days. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/153256.htm


----------



## bpirger (Aug 17, 2011)

That trailer is just what I have in mind. If you can get stuff up onto it, should be able to cut everything right on the trailer and let the blocks fall. SWEET. 

Brought in about 12 full cord with the winch this past Spring....no complaints. Snatch block is essential for getting around other trees....got the 4.5 ton I think it was from Bailey's and it is worth every penny. About $75 or so. I have had NO problems with the set-up...including the "smaller" chain chokers. I got four, but I think I will get maybe 4 more. I think I can pull more than what I did, and when I start skidding from a farther distance in the bush, I'm going to really care about having 6 chokers vs. 4. But all in all, the FX90 has been great.

Cutting all the smaller tops on the ground is a drag. I guess what I need is to drag everything over a "car lift" and then lift everything up about 3'. Now that would be nice. 

Just thought I'd post an update...it has been a long time. Anyone considering the FX90, I would recommend.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 18, 2011)

bpirger, the trailer works great but it has one huge flaw. It seems to disappear very often, I haven't seen it since I took those pictures. I had it at my brother in law's place and a neighbour or 2 seen it and borrowed it, I'm not even sure where it is anymore. I've just been cutting braches off the tops we bought and only bringing a load of rounds home in my truck once in awhile. I'm going to have to go looking for it soon though.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 8, 2011)

Well it has been some time since we have had any winch threads so I figured I would pull this one back up. It really adds versatility to your wooding setup by having a winch. I am just hoping that we will have some more pics up here soon. We love pics here , especially tractors,winches, wood ,chainsaws,etc......



Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Beefie. It has been waaaay to wet around here for working in the woods with a tractor. Hopefully we will get a bit of frost in the ground soon. I have a bunch of dead and dying ash trees in the ravine that will need to be felled and pulled out this winter. Right now I have been making due with this.


----------



## bpirger (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm still winching as well, hope to get some more this weekend....and maybe I'll even think to take some pictures! 

No problems with the winch....still takes a good amount of time to get the damned tree winched out of the woods. Back and forth...back and forth! Efficiency has picked up some...just seems to take a good amount of time to lop of the smallests branches of the top, etc.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 9, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Hi Beefie. It has been waaaay to wet around here for working in the woods with a tractor. Hopefully we will get a bit of frost in the ground soon. I have a bunch of dead and dying ash trees in the ravine that will need to be felled and pulled out this winter. Right now I have been making due with this.



Holy Crap that's a load on that ranger. Looks like a 1/4 of a cord per load. I hear you on too wet. We are just now getting some frost in the ground, I should be able to get back to one of my cutting sites now. How has the tractor been now that you have had it awhile, any issues?


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Dec 9, 2011)

bpirger said:


> I'm still winching as well, hope to get some more this weekend....and maybe I'll even think to take some pictures!
> 
> No problems with the winch....still takes a good amount of time to get the damned tree winched out of the woods. Back and forth...back and forth! Efficiency has picked up some...just seems to take a good amount of time to lop of the smallests branches of the top, etc.



If you are going to be in the woods might as well have a camera, We like pics here, Glad you are starting to get the hang of it. 


Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Dec 9, 2011)

bpirger said:


> I'm still winching as well, hope to get some more this weekend....and maybe I'll even think to take some pictures!
> 
> No problems with the winch....still takes a good amount of time to get the damned tree winched out of the woods. Back and forth...back and forth! Efficiency has picked up some...just seems to take a good amount of time to lop of the smallests branches of the top, etc.



Good to hear everything is working out for you!



Beefie said:


> Holy Crap that's a load on that ranger. Looks like a 1/4 of a cord per load. I hear you on too wet. We are just now getting some frost in the ground, I should be able to get back to one of my cutting sites now. How has the tractor been now that you have had it awhile, any issues?
> 
> 
> Beefie



The tractor has been great. I used it alot in my farm operation this summer pulling wagons with no issues, I even pulled in a gravity wagon full of corn (around 180 bushels) to the local co-op this fall. I had to gear down to 1st gear high on the one big hill, but other than that it pulled it just fine.


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 2, 2012)

*Used tractor*



Chris Crouse said:


> Nce! Is that still an American tractor or is it now just an American name put on foreign made stuff?


I bought a used tractor two month later the rear end went out fixed it three months later rod went thru block. I could have bought new one for repairs out of mu pocket o I bought a new one had 10 hours on it crank broke Massey ferguson ship me a brand new one at no cost. I only buy new stuff now just got my new fork lift cat. No used stuff for me repairs on heavy equipment is out of this world.


----------



## owbguy (Feb 2, 2012)

Great thread and great set-up Turkeyslayer.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Feb 2, 2012)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Hi Beefie. It has been waaaay to wet around here for working in the woods with a tractor. Hopefully we will get a bit of frost in the ground soon. I have a bunch of dead and dying ash trees in the ravine that will need to be felled and pulled out this winter. Right now I have been making due with this.



Is that an "HD" Ranger? The one with the load leveling rear suspension. Wow, what a load!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 2, 2012)

owbguy said:


> Great thread and great set-up Turkeyslayer.



Thanks



bass_on_tap said:


> Is that an "HD" Ranger? The one with the load leveling rear suspension. Wow, what a load!



Yes it is the HD with the load leveling suspension. Right now the shocks are set in the "sport" configuration, but I intend on moving them out to the outer mounts which is more of a "work" setting. So far I am very pleased with the ranger and its capabilities, it sure will haul a fair size load without issue. It is rated for 1000lbs in the bed and being that the wood pictured was standing dead ash, and it was close to 1/3rd of a cord I figure I was close to the max capacity give or take a few pounds


----------



## CRThomas (Feb 2, 2012)

*A rank*



Turkeyslayer said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the HD with the load leveling suspension. Right now the shocks are set in the "sport" configuration, but I intend on moving them out to the outer mounts which is more of a "work" setting. So far I am very pleased with the ranger and its capabilities, it sure will haul a fair size load without issue. It is rated for 1000lbs in the bed and being that the wood pictured was standing dead ash, and it was close to 1/3rd of a cord I figure I was close to the max capacity give or take a few pounds


A rank which is a third of a cord at 15 percent weighs between 1000 and 1200 lbs you pull it down to 8 to 10 percent under a 1000 lb. I have a small Nisson 2011 have checked it on different scales in my area several times. I can tell the difference if it 1200 lb with two of us fattys in it. A 1000 lb of bundles and me smooth as silk.


----------



## terryknight (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey TS - I am looking to upgrade my little utility tractor MF (1045) and the 2615 is near the top of the list probably the top with the 3500 rebate they are running right now. Like someone else mentioned I have heard of the leaking issues and loose bolts (things not torqued to specs) and was curious if you are still loving your tractor?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome! Bet you can get some production done with that!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 7, 2013)

terryknight said:


> Hey TS - I am looking to upgrade my little utility tractor MF (1045) and the 2615 is near the top of the list probably the top with the 3500 rebate they are running right now. Like someone else mentioned I have heard of the leaking issues and loose bolts (things not torqued to specs) and was curious if you are still loving your tractor?


Yep, still loving it. I think off the top of my head I have somewhere around 700 hours on it now with no major issues. 


ShaneLogs said:


> Awesome! Bet you can get some production done with that!


Thanks. I use it often and sure think it would be a pain without it








View attachment 288843

View attachment 288842


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad to see that the Massey is still working good for you. You ever look in to a Metavic log trailer? It really increases production.

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 7, 2013)

Beefie said:


> Glad to see that the Massey is still working good for you. You ever look in to a Metavic log trailer? It really increases production.
> 
> Beefie



Those trailers are very nice. If I was cutting and transporting wood any distance that would definitely be an option.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 7, 2013)

How far do you currently transport the firewood?

Beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 8, 2013)

Not far, just across the road. The FIL had his bush logged by former arboristesite member EHP. We are currently cleaning up the tops, getting close to 40 full cords cut.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 8, 2013)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Not far, just across the road. The FIL had his bush logged by former arboristesite member EHP. We are currently cleaning up the tops, getting close to 40 full cords cut.



That should help with your firewood sales inventory for next year. How much winch cable are you down to now:hmm3grin2orange:


beefie


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 8, 2013)

At the rate I have burnt through wood with my homemade owb this first year I may need all that wood for myself:msp_scared: But hopefully some mods this summer and only burning dry wood should help the wood consumption next winter. And so far I still have the whole 150' of cable, moving up to the bigger cable is almost a must if a person actually plans on working the winch.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 8, 2013)

So any new pics of the tractor and winch in action? Did you ever get any tire chains for it yet?

Beefie


----------

